# Yield on pork shoulder



## bobfelts (Sep 2, 2012)

This is just FYI, and hopefully not stated elsewhere several times.

My last 3 smokes for pulled pork have given very consistent results in yield. For 70 Lbs raw weight, I net around 43 Lbs. yield.  Consistently 62%. This is with pork shoulder / butt from Sam's Club and Costco.

Hope this helps.


----------



## winenbutt (Sep 4, 2012)

Bob,

I ran similar exercises some time back when catering an event for 65 people, Searches on the net said it would be a 30 - 40% loss, that is a big range.  So I used scales and weighed out each butt before and after smoking.  My final averaged result was 33.8% loss (66.2% yield).  Little more yield than your indicated 62%, but that could be the result of trimming fat, final cooking temps and other conditions.

The results are good for anyone to use in calculating cooked weight of food to serve a crowd of hungry carnivores!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 4, 2012)

Most of us here have been using the 40% rule. With trimming fat and the weight loss in cooking you average 40% most of the time. Your experiences are pretty much in line with what we tell folks wanting to try and estimate their net product.


----------



## mwhitnell (Feb 9, 2018)

I bought several pork roasts and trimmed and measured yield.  One I got 6.76lb and yield 4.88lb for 72%, other I got 7.79lb and yield 5.2lb for 66%


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 11, 2018)

That is right around what I seem to yield"60%". Wegmans PB's about 55% but they are usually on sale for $.99 in the spring.


----------



## dls1 (Feb 11, 2018)

My long time rule of thumb has always been around 60% ±.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 11, 2018)

So every 10 lbs the loss is abt. 3.5 lbs .
50 lbs of butts gives you 32.5 lbs . 
50 lbs is 65 servings of 1/2 lb. Ea. After smoking. ;)


----------

